# Rh Salts



## samuel-a (Apr 6, 2020)

Received some Rh salts for refining... Not really a refining post but i tought they look really cool.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Apr 10, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 30, 2020)

Rhodium price: 8200 (today)
Kitco rhodium price: 3700. Any explanation?


----------



## galenrog (Apr 30, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> Rhodium price: 8200 (today)
> Kitco rhodium price: 3700. Any explanation?



Compared to other metals, rhodium sees very little volume and very few trades. Great disparity between bid and ask is not unusual here. 

Time for more coffee.


----------

